# Equine Podiatrist vs. Farrier vs. Barefoot Trimmer



## Chinchilla (29 October 2017)

Which is better for barefoot horses - an equine podiatrist or a farrier or a barefoot trimmer? 
From what I can find, EPs are (a lot) more expensive, but treat the whole horse, as opposed to just the feet; they also seem to trim in a way which is more natural whereas farriers trim barefoot hooves as if they were going to be shod, then just don't put the shoe on. (Though that may not be the case for all of them obviously.) 

There does seem to be quite a few different associations for EPs/barefoot trimmers and I don't know which is best to use an accredited professional from. Obviously with farriers there is only one assoication so that makes it easier to find someone as there's only one place to look! They also seem to be less expensive if you aren't having shoes on, but as I said above I've found that they just trim as if for a shoe then leave the shoe off.


(I may have got all this wrong of course so *polite* correction is welcomed...)


----------



## JillA (29 October 2017)

The farrier I used to use would insist on trimming the sole, even when he had been asked not to. I don't think their education really includes barefoot - or at least didn't, when most working these days trained. I don't think there is really any distinction between an EP and a trimmer, it's just what they choose to call themselves. If you are looking for one, ask around your area and get recommendations and then find out who they trained with, that is where their accreditation comes from. 
Then educate yourself to know what the various training organisations do, and what you are looking for, so you can discuss not only foot shape and balance but management and diet too. Price is no indicator - I know some excellent ones in this area who charge very little more than a farrier would, and I know some who charge a lot more, doesn't mean they are better.


----------



## ester (29 October 2017)

I don't think it matters too much if you have a well transitioned comfortable horse and a receptive professional. Plenty of farriers do a good job too.

I was however pleased to have a bit of hand holding from a trimmer while transitioning a lame horse. I didn't go for one particular organisation but had a couple of chats, invited one over to have a look and decided I liked her approach enough that we would deshoe that day.


----------



## Chinchilla (29 October 2017)

ester said:



			I don't think it matters too much if you have a well transitioned comfortable horse and a receptive professional. Plenty of farriers do a good job too.

I was however pleased to have a bit of hand holding from a trimmer while transitioning a lame horse. I didn't go for one particular organisation but had a couple of chats, invited one over to have a look and decided I liked her approach enough that we would deshoe that day.
		
Click to expand...

All 4 horses are barefoot and comfortable most of the time - except after trimming, when for 1-2 days afterwards they are slightly footy, which to me implies that the trimming is too invasive/too much is being taken off the hoof. Plus, they are being trimmed flat, as if for a shoe, but obviously there is then no shoe going on to protect the sole. This isn't great, obviously, particularly considering the mares in particular are already flat footed!  I think it will be a matter of just looking around at who is in the area and, as you did, seeing who seems like the right person.


----------



## ester (29 October 2017)

Does the person who is trimming know they are sore after? Mine is flat footed but his walls stay pretty much level with his sole apart from at the heels. 
BUT you cannot for instance touch his bars, at all, even if they look ready to come off. 

We had the trimmer for a year or so, then when we moved further away I started to take over and did so for 3 years, now I'm miles away and because of family stuff going on I agreed to let the farrier have a go again and just made sure I could be there for the first trim and have a sensible chat about what not to do. Now he is doing less work his hooves dont grow so quick so the farrier says half the time he only threatens them with a rasp.


----------



## meleeka (29 October 2017)

My Farrier is excellent so I dont see any point in having a trimmer just so I can get a fancy report at the end. I guarantee my Farrier knows my ponies feet better than I do. He will quite often comment on whats changed in them and remembers things that could have caused it from ages ago. He doesnt trim soles unnecessarily and mine are all comfortable barefoot. I get all this for £20!

In answer to your question, I think there are good and bad in them all. I do think some barefoot trimmers are very overpriced but understand that they might be travelling further between appointments.


----------



## Pinkvboots (29 October 2017)

meleeka said:



			My Farrier is excellent so I don&#8217;t see any point in having a trimmer just so I can get a fancy report at the end. I guarantee my Farrier knows my ponies feet better than I do. He will quite often comment on what&#8217;s changed in them and remembers things that could have caused it from ages ago. He doesn&#8217;t trim soles unnecessarily and mine are all comfortable barefoot. I get all this for £20!

In answer to your question, I think there are good and bad in them all. I do think some barefoot trimmers are very overpriced but understand that they might be travelling further between appointments.
		
Click to expand...

I have one barefoot farrier just tidies up the feet for £20 a friend of mine kept offering the number of her trimmer who charges £60 for a trim no thanks.


----------



## ycbm (29 October 2017)

meleeka said:



			. He doesn&#8217;t trim soles unnecessarily
		
Click to expand...

Could you explain what you mean by this? 

I've never seen any sole trimming of a barefoot horse that was necessary.


----------



## planete (29 October 2017)

I would personally use anybody who can prove to me he/she has been caring for hard working barefoot horses with success for some time.  I used an extremely overpriced EP for some time with no improvement but now have a great young farrier and a sound horse with well-balanced hooves.  No faffing around and waffling for an hour either.


----------



## PapaverFollis (29 October 2017)

Im considering taking shoes off The Beast because my farrier keeps hinting that it'd be a good idea and that her feet are up to it. Imagine that, a farrier that puts pressure on to go barefoot?  :lol: I had an awful experience trying to take the old girl barefoot a few years ago and am generally resistant even though The Beast is a very different horse.  But I also trust my farrier 100% and we've had success with no back shoes so will probably give no front shoes a try too. For what it is worth despite being a farrier he does a different trim for the shod and unshod feet AND is very holistic and looks at the whole horse to inform his shoeing/trimming.  Good farriers do exist. My bad experience with barefoot was under the care of a barefoot trimmer, it wasn't necessarily their fault it was a bad experience but it took too long for any of us to realise it wasn't working out for the horse because we were all far too invested in the bare is best dogma to actually see what the horse was telling us. So I am now careful of anyone who is very invested in one way of thinking...


----------



## ester (29 October 2017)

There are both farriers out there who will suggest taking shoes off, and trimmers who will suggest putting shoes on. A good pro is a good pro regardless of the umbrella they are working under. 

I was quite happy to pay my trimmer double+ what my farrier charged for a trim because she helped me get a sound a horse again, and my farrier had said he wasn't sure he could. 

FWIW my trimmer never wrote me a report so I don't recognise that as a thing at all!


----------



## Leo Walker (29 October 2017)

ester said:



			FWIW my trimmer never wrote me a report so I don't recognise that as a thing at all!
		
Click to expand...

Mine did for one horse, but he was a very tricky case and I think she presented it to someone somewhere. Its not a routine thing though is it?

I'm very lucky, mine only charges £20. I rarely see her nowadays though as Leo is pretty much self trimming. She checks the balance every few months and thats about it.


----------



## Reacher (1 November 2017)

I tried a trimmer early this year who wrote a very long winded report. She wanted me to buy  A Russian Healing blanket whatever one of those is and pay for a dowser to remotely dowse my land (for electromagnetic fields) (didnt have her back)
She was a kc lapierre trained - I assume  the report was his format.

I am having a Jaime Jackson trained person come next week 
Id like to understand the differences between the various schools of trimming


----------



## Boulty (2 November 2017)

Argh god not this debate... it rarely ends well!

The short version of my answer to this is that the best hoofcare professional to use is the one who helps keep the horse sound / assists in improving soundness and doesn't perform interventions that leave the horse lame / lamer than before they did anything. Different people want different things out of their professional (ie some literally just want the edges rolling every now and then and not much else, some want them to know their horses whole life story and keep a complete photographic record of every single visit... most at least want the horse assessing for soundness pre and post trim) and different horses will require different management.

I guess the most interesting thing to ask would be if their own horses are barefoot (if they have them of course) and if so then what they do with them as if their own horses are consistently working hard  then that would hopefully be an indication that they know what they're on about if they're managing to keep their own barefoot horses sound and in work


----------



## ester (2 November 2017)

Well it has been going for 5 days without descending .

I certainly spoke to several trimmers and picked a not too fluffy one  and I do think the fluffy ones exist in all of the schools.


----------



## stencilface (2 November 2017)

Re the cost. Mine does need a trim now, but he was last seen at the beginning of August, so in comparison to when he was shod it is cheaper. I'm hoping he'll be trimmed again early December. If my farrier was sympathetic enough or willing to discuss anything it might be different.


----------



## Nasicus (2 November 2017)

I use a DEP MEPA(UK) Podiatrist, she's ace! Really knowledgeable, down to earth, no hippy drippy fluffyness. I learn so much from her visits, she explains everything to me and answers all my questions! I was previously having a barefoot sympathetic farrier, but after she dropped off the map, I hopped on one of the podiatrists calls for another horse on the yard and haven't looked back!


----------

